
Old 2012 MacBook Pro will soon be officially “obsolete” - throwmemoney
https://www.slashgear.com/your-old-2012-macbook-pro-will-soon-be-officially-obsolete-01623210/
======
mister_hn
Then just install Linux and give it a 2nd life

